# Sema 2022



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

So we will be attending the Sema 2022 show look out for more updates as we start to check out the show


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Awesome. Have fun!


----------



## Teamleader 21 (May 7, 2019)

noorth said:


> Awesome. Have fun!


Enjoy the experience.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

I love older cars - very nice color - and that little toyota is a blast i'm sure!


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Welcome to the states. Couldn’t make it down but your going to have a blast. Big kids candy store.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I would love to go to this event, is it as good as it looks ?


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

packard said:


> I would love to go to this event, is it as good as it looks ?


It’s something to see for sure but it’s not really a ‘car show’ as much as it is a trade show with car’s interspersed among vendor booths.

Definitely interesting, enjoying it but it’s the networking, meeting vendors and asking questions that I find most compelling and fun.

I’m sitting in the floor outside the Tire and Wheel Hall right now, needed a break 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

budgetplan1 said:


> It’s something to see for sure but it’s not really a ‘car show’ as much as it is a trade show with car’s interspersed among vendor booths.
> 
> Definitely interesting, enjoying it but it’s the networking, meeting vendors and asking questions that I find most compelling and fun.
> 
> ...


looks like the lady in front of you is in need of a break too! She's on her knees! 🤭


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Shiny_N! said:


> looks like the lady in front of you is in need of a break too! She's on her knees!


By the 2nd day, the hallways are filled with folks ‘taking a break’ 

The ‘commute’ between different areas (Halls) of show could be quite a hike. Ya can get a day pass to take ‘Teslas thru Tunnels’ instead of walking between areas: 




West Hall was most of the big detail-related mfgs like Gyeon, Rupes, P & S,Sonax, etc. Central Hall was main space for performance/racing vendors, South Hall was wheel/tire folks and tools, North Hall was audio and general mix of smaller/first time vendors.

Apparently you have to ‘do your time’ in the less popular locations before you can move to a more primary hall.

Lotsa stuff outside in parking lots, automotive & YouTube personalities wandering about.

Kinda fun but packed w people. Flying home in a few hours, 2 days more than enough. Friday the general public can attend, mfg’s likely pretty worn down by then!











































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

packard said:


> I would love to go to this event, is it as good as it looks ?


Its a real experience and one if you are into cars would probably love .


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

budgetplan1 said:


> It’s something to see for sure but it’s not really a ‘car show’ as much as it is a trade show with car’s interspersed among vendor booths.
> 
> Definitely interesting, enjoying it but it’s the networking, meeting vendors and asking questions that I find most compelling and fun.
> 
> ...


When I last went down I couldn’t cover the whole show in the aloted days.

I was also burning the candle at both ends. Up till 3-4am and up by nine to make the show.

Your absolutely right the cars are great but learning and mingling with the vendors was best part.


Funny I don’t remember a ton of details but I do remember that carpet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

